# ¿Un teléfono móvil de papel reciclado y sin batería? ¿Cómo funciona eso?



## javierg1 (Ago 23, 2018)

Hola a todos. Me he quedado muy sorprendido al leer que en 1999 ya se inventó un teléfono móvil de papel, parece que no tiene batería y es totalmente desechable. La idea se le ocurrió a una inventora, Randy Altschul.
Según dicen las noticias...

El teléfono medirá de dos a tres pulgadas, será hecho completamente de papel incluyendo el teclado y la tarjeta de circuitos, por lo que será extremadamente ligero. La compañía Dieceland Technologies, propiedad de la inventora, estará encargada de la producción de los aparatos.

Alstchul espera lanzar el producto el próximo año y vender aproximadamente 300 millones de teléfonos en el primer mes de producción.

Esta es la foto que publican del invento...





*¿Es posible crear esto?*

A modo de experimentación casera y por diversión, ¿podríamos construir algún tipo de dispositivo en casa, también fabricado de papel que se conecte al router wifi y desde el PC podamos recibir una señal del dispositivo? ¿Qué materiales necesitamos?

Esta mujer por cierto aparece en la Sexta, así que no es broma, aunque su compañía Dieceland Technologies no tiene página web, pero si un LinkedIN que lo tiene como Dieceland Entertainment (también tiene miles de patentes para juguetes).

https://tecnomovilidad.com/index.ph...ono-celular-desechable-&catid=13:at&Itemid=16

Temas de actualidad | Randice-Lisa Altschul

Who Invented the First Disposable Cell Phone?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 23, 2018)

javierg1 dijo:


> A modo de experimentación casera y por diversión, ¿podríamos construir algún tipo de dispositivo en casa, también fabricado de papel que se conecte al router wifi y desde el PC podamos recibir una señal del dispositivo?


 
No


----------



## javierg1 (Ago 23, 2018)

Si.
Yo creo que Sí se puede. Si la inventora lo ha desarrollado, seguro que hizo un prototipo rudimentario que funcionara en su casa.
Este hilo lo he abierto como curiosidad, no solo para decir si se puede o no se puede.
Hay muchas preguntas que giran en torno a este dispositivo.
- ¿Cómo puede funcionar su circuito electrónico si no tiene batería, qué lo carga?
- ¿De verdad es de papel? Será el frontal porque lo que yo veo en la foto es un plástico al que le tienen metida la banda de un circuito integrado.
- ¿De papel, de papel? No lo creo. Al fondo veo una tarjeta de plástico verde que es donde se monta el circuito, más bien es el plástico de una tarjeta de circuitos integrados, solo que muy fina, a la que le han montado un circuito, y lo de papel es solo para la primera cara.
*Quienes sientan curiosidad en destripar como funciona el invento, por favor, que dejen sus mensajes para que entre todos podamos descifrar cómo es posible que un móvil de papel funcione.*


----------



## pandacba (Ago 23, 2018)

Si te fijas la foto es foil plástico que tiene conductores(el papel no conduce).
Si conoces como funciona un teléfono no habrias abierto este hilo.
No creo que tengas mucha idea de eléctrónica, los CI aún sin cápsula no son de papel, no hay semiconductores de papel.......................


----------



## Hellmut1956 (Ago 23, 2018)

Ya existen y se usan hace tiempo dispositivos sin batería u otro tipo de conexión de alimentación energética! Son aquellos dispositivos que sacan la energía eléctrica que requieren por inducción!Si tienes por ejemplo una tarjeta de identificación que solo pasas por un dispositivo sensor que genera un campo magnético que induce la corriente para activar el circuito interno!
La cuestión es cuanta energía eléctrica requieres? Un celular que ofrece funcionalidades de Bluetooth, WiFi y celular requiere mucha mas energía de lo que se puede transferir por inducción. Con excepción que estés moviendo contigo un inmenso y pesado generador de energía electromagnética!
La otra cosa se refiera a la foto! Esa tecnología ya existe un buen tiempo. Es aplicar las pistas de una placa a un material flexible.


----------



## javierg1 (Ago 28, 2018)

pandacba dijo:


> No creo que tengas mucha idea de eléctrónica, los CI aún sin cápsula no son de papel, no hay semiconductores de papel.......................


Me parece que ni te has molestado en leer mi mensaje:


javierg1 dijo:


> - ¿De papel, de papel? No lo creo. Al fondo veo una tarjeta de plástico verde que es donde se monta el circuito, más bien es el plástico de una tarjeta de circuitos integrados, solo que muy fina, a la que le han montado un circuito, y lo de papel es solo para la primera cara.





Hellmut1956 dijo:


> Ya existen y se usan hace tiempo dispositivos sin batería u otro tipo de conexión de alimentación energética! Son aquellos dispositivos que sacan la energía eléctrica que requieren por inducción!Si tienes por ejemplo una tarjeta de identificación que solo pasas por un dispositivo sensor que genera un campo magnético que induce la corriente para activar el circuito interno!
> La cuestión es cuanta energía eléctrica requieres? Un celular que ofrece funcionalidades de Bluetooth, WiFi y celular requiere mucha mas energía de lo que se puede transferir por inducción. Con excepción que estés moviendo contigo un inmenso y pesado generador de energía electromagnética!
> La otra cosa se refiera a la foto! Esa tecnología ya existe un buen tiempo. Es aplicar las pistas de una placa a un material flexible.



¿Habría esquemas básicos o tutoriales para crearte un dispositivo de este tipo desde cero?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 28, 2018)

javierg1 dijo:


> ¿Habría esquemas básicos o tutoriales para crearte un dispositivo de este tipo desde cero?


 
No.


----------

